# USACi South Arkansas Sound off Tour El Dorado Arkansas 04-11-2010



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Next South Arkansas Sound off Tour USACi event is in El Dorado Arkansas April 11th. Thanks to James at Definitive Audio Designs, USACi, and host Music Mart, we should have a great show. Bring out the bass and SQ rides for a great time.

BEST OF SHOW and PEOPLES CHOICE awards will be given at Final show at Music Mart in Little Rock.

You must be present at 3 shows and the Final show to be eligible.

Come meet some of the DIYMA guys! Bring your vehicles and compete with the USACi first event free deal.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

BUMP


----------

